# Just some coffee..



## JamesRPhoto (May 1, 2012)

As part of an interview process for a staff commercial photographer job, I was asked to take 3 sets of photos, two headshots (found here), two product, and one landscape panorama, subject/concept and composition were completely up to me. These are the product shots I submitted, and I'm happy to say that as of last Monday, I was selected for the job.


----------



## Jaemie (May 1, 2012)

I like these. They're dynamic and visually appealing, ...and making me want coffee! Congratulations on the job.

What camera, lens, and settings did you use?


----------



## JamesRPhoto (May 1, 2012)

5D Classic, 24-70L, and one AB800 strobe shot through umbrella directly above and to the left. 

Image 1:
SS: 1/160
ISO: 100
F/2.8
Focal Length: 70mm

Image 2:
SS: 1/160
ISO: 100
F/3.5
Focal Length: 59mm


----------

